# Foreigner - the band



## Cg33 (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone other than myself think Foreigner Live at Deer Creek 1993 is a really great live performance ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2016)

Never saw them live anywhere, but they did have some good songs.


----------



## Carla (Nov 16, 2016)

I have always liked Foreigner.


----------



## Musicman (Oct 23, 2022)

I was at a foreigner concert several years ago and they played all of their big hits but one of them they didn't play and I found out from people in the audience that I guess it was a Lou Gramm song and they weren't allowed to play it because he wasn't with the band anymore. Does anybody know what song that was?


----------



## Musicman (Oct 23, 2022)

I was at a foreigner concert several years ago and they played all of their big hits but one of them they didn't play and I found out from people in the audience that I guess it was a Lou Gramm song and they weren't allowed to play it because he wasn't with the band anymore. Does anybody know what song that was?


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

I have never seen them live, but they are a great band.


----------



## David777 (Oct 23, 2022)

Have seen them several times. I run various unix commands compiled for pc's on cmd.exe windows.
dir /s /b | grep "mp3" | wc -l

Shows I have 214 mp3 files on my Sandisk Sansa MP3 player and 7 in my Foreigner folder:

Double Vision
Head Games
Hot Blooded
I Want To Know What Love Is
Night Life
Rev On The Red Line
Starrider


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 27, 2022)

I saw the once in Scranton, PA. Their music was great. Yet, all they did was sing their songs, and very little interplay with the audience, but people only want to hear the songs, anyway. When they came out on stage, they all had arms like pipe cleaners. I thought, "Oh yeah, no drugs here".


----------

